# Zen Dragon "Sherwood"



## chongmagic (Feb 13, 2020)

I built another of these. If you haven't tried one I highly recommend it. Use it as a clean boost or transparent overdrive. Nice sound and tone.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				











						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice ribbon cable!


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 14, 2020)

one of my fave drives for fat singing leads


----------



## HamishR (Feb 14, 2020)

Beautiful build! 

I built one of these on vero a year or so back - I liked it but I liked the Caliber 45 better!  This pedal looks to me like a Caliber 45 or Animal with added transistors for the tone controls.  Maybe I look at it again...


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 14, 2020)

Sweet build CM !

Mike


----------



## HamishR (Feb 18, 2020)

You made me go and build another one to see if I had missed anything last time.  Well yeah I did - kinda...  It's a great overdrive, and playing my Les Paul through it sounds great! It's interesting because it really is like an Animal but with active EQ. It is super touch sensitive which is cool, and the EQ is really punchy.

But when I play my Gretsch through it the bass strings sound quite fuzzy, and they don't through the Animal. It doesn't matter what I do with the EQ, the bass strings are always fuzzy.  So I guess I'll keep the Westwood/Sherwood for my Les Paul and use something else with the Gretsch. A shame, because the pedal sounds fantastic on the treble strings.

I like how clean your builds are.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 18, 2020)

HamishR said:


> You made me go and build another one to see if I had missed anything last time.  Well yeah I did - kinda...  It's a great overdrive, and playing my Les Paul through it sounds great! It's interesting because it really is like an Animal but with active EQ. It is super touch sensitive which is cool, and the EQ is really punchy.
> 
> But when I play my Gretsch through it the bass strings sound quite fuzzy, and they don't through the Animal. It doesn't matter what I do with the EQ, the bass strings are always fuzzy.  So I guess I'll keep the Westwood/Sherwood for my Les Paul and use something else with the Gretsch. A shame, because the pedal sounds fantastic on the treble strings.
> 
> I like how clean your builds are.



Thank you. I have an Ibanez RG2550z and it's high output pickups cause havok with a bunch of dirt pedals. I have to play through them with a Strat first to see more of a baseline sound.


----------



## Barry (Feb 18, 2020)

Good looking pedal!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 18, 2020)

Very pretty, inside and out.
If this pedal is too muddy, it might benefit from reducing C8.  The Animal controls the Bass _before _the distortion stage, the Sherwood controls it after.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 18, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Thank you. I have an Ibanez RG2550z and it's high output pickups cause havok with a bunch of dirt pedals. I have to play through them with a Strat first to see more of a baseline sound.



This is definitely an issue with the 5 Rats I made as tribute to my friend. I have BKP Warpigs in my guitar and it just hates some impedances. The smallest JFEt buffer I could build fixed it!


----------

